# Show us you frogs.



## billyh (Apr 12, 2009)

thought id start a thread for everyone to show off there frogs.
ill start with a few of mine.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm new to frogs.
Brown Tree Frog.





The enclosure has a little waterfall in the back left hand corner.


----------



## billyh (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome set up and frog, gotta love brown tree frogs, there grouse little frogs.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah very cute and a bit pretty easy to care for. (Well I think so anyway - only had him a short while)


----------



## billyh (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah i have two, they are very easy to care for, but very entertaining to feed.


----------



## ranger (Apr 12, 2009)

*Commando and Carl*

My Green Tree frogs and dainty tree frogs


----------



## billyh (Apr 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## billyh (Apr 12, 2009)

...


----------



## grizz (Apr 12, 2009)

*0*

frog


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 12, 2009)

limit the times u bump this thread... because people will have ago at you for bumping every 20 minutes or so... just a friendly warning


that second pic is awesome!!!.. he's like king of the enclosure and he knows it


----------



## billyh (Apr 12, 2009)

lol thanks for the heads up mate, im new to all this so im still learning.


----------



## billyh (Apr 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is a couple of Magnificent green tree frogs .


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

A White Lipped owned by a friend


----------



## itbites (Apr 13, 2009)

my green & golden bell frog


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

A Dainty (supplied by the local fruit shop) takes off!


----------



## billyh (Apr 13, 2009)

nice frogs everyone.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't keep frogs but have a few in the garden


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 13, 2009)

how about some more pics of enclosures?

omfg jase thats one BIG frog


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm gunna be lazy and link it up.

Enclosures (posted by me nat0810)

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewt...start=15&sid=a1c6618c64b599c4e11a6ae99bae1269

Frogs (posted by the wife CobiC)

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewt...start=60&sid=a1c6618c64b599c4e11a6ae99bae1269

More frogs (posted by me nat0810)

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewt...start=75&sid=a1c6618c64b599c4e11a6ae99bae1269


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 14, 2009)

Great pics!,..
Jase, that White lipped is HUGE!! do you know how old s/he is?

Here are a few of my Mother In Laws GTF that I snapped the other day.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 14, 2009)

That is bloody huuugggeeee Jase!!!!:shock:


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 14, 2009)

Not exactly what you call a frog but some people keep them as pets ......
Here is a resident GTF that was living in my loo ,but that little problem was sorted out and now it lives in the garden but still comes inside along with a few others...


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

These are some pics of my bigger green tree frogs. They're only about 6 months old (if that). You can probably see one of my new babies hiding in one pic also.

I also find some pics of the babies.


----------



## waynej (Apr 14, 2009)

*Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog*


----------



## waynej (Apr 14, 2009)

*Common Green Frog*


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 14, 2009)

And these are my new babies. Can't wait for them to catch up to the others so I can release them in the big enclosure.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 14, 2009)

hey guys great frogs! just wondering are they noisy at all? im just interested in getting some.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Dont have any frogs but have always been keen.

Enclosure At extreme pets. Not Mine But when i do get frogs thats the tank i will use


----------



## billyh (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome frogs keep em coming.


----------



## frognut (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are some of my frogs.

























The White lipp is the same big girl in Jasons photo. I brought her at a fats meeting in a foam cup in dec 07. She has grown a little since then. Lol. Love my new red eye enclosure.​


----------



## frognut (Apr 22, 2009)

Bugger try again. 

























Dont know what happened with the photos before but here they are again.


----------

